# Clamoroso Napoli, Hamsik annuncia l'addio: "Ho dato tutto".



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2018)

*Clamoroso Napoli, Hamsik annuncia l'addio: "Ho dato tutto".*

Ultim'ora: Marek Hamsik al quotidiano slovacco Pravda annuncia l'addio al Napoli: _"Ho dato tutto in questi anni. Vorrei provare una nuova esperienza... quest'anno pensavamo di poter vincere lo scudetto, c'è grande delusione per non esserci riusciti."_

Le dichiarazioni di Marechiaro seguono quelle del padre: _"Mio figlio al 60% andrà in Cina"._


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Marek Hamsik al quotidiano slovacco Pravda annuncia l'addio al Napoli: _"Ho dato tutto in questi anni. Vorrei provare una nuova esperienza... quest'anno pensavamo di poter vincere lo scudetto, c'è grande delusione per non esserci riusciti."_
> 
> Le dichiarazioni di Marechiaro seguono quelle del padre: _"Mio figlio al 60% andrà in Cina"._



E se Mister X tornasse di attualità?


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Per me è stato ed è tuttora un grandissimo centrocampista. Peccato che il suo amore per Napoli gli abbia impedito di vincere sicuramente trofei altrove


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2018)

Evidentemente è proprio scarico mentalmente.


----------



## WeedoMilan (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Marek Hamsik al quotidiano slovacco Pravda annuncia l'addio al Napoli: _"Ho dato tutto in questi anni. Vorrei provare una nuova esperienza... quest'anno pensavamo di poter vincere lo scudetto, c'è grande delusione per non esserci riusciti."_
> 
> Le dichiarazioni di Marechiaro seguono quelle del padre: _"Mio figlio al 60% andrà in Cina"._



Se solo ci fosse una possibilità di prenderlo.. Altroché il mirabolante Bonaventura


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Maggio 2018)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Se solo ci fosse una possibilità di prenderlo.. Altroché il mirabolante Bonaventura



uno che pensa alla cina è uno che sta già pensando alla pensione


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Marek Hamsik al quotidiano slovacco Pravda annuncia l'addio al Napoli: _"Ho dato tutto in questi anni. Vorrei provare una nuova esperienza... quest'anno pensavamo di poter vincere lo scudetto, c'è grande delusione per non esserci riusciti."_
> 
> Le dichiarazioni di Marechiaro seguono quelle del padre: _"Mio figlio al 60% andrà in Cina"._



Era prevedibile che succedesse.
Mezzo napoli andrà via. Fine del ciclo, fine dei giochi.


----------



## davidelynch (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Marek Hamsik al quotidiano slovacco Pravda annuncia l'addio al Napoli: _"Ho dato tutto in questi anni. Vorrei provare una nuova esperienza... quest'anno pensavamo di poter vincere lo scudetto, c'è grande delusione per non esserci riusciti."_
> 
> Le dichiarazioni di Marechiaro seguono quelle del padre: _"Mio figlio al 60% andrà in Cina"._



Ottimo giocatore che oramai non ne ha più.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2018)

Uno con la sua tecnica potrebbe allungarsi la carriera se fosse capace di inventarsi regista basso.
Altro che jorginho. 
Nel gioco a due tocchi e nel trovare le linee di passaggio hamsik in italia fa scuola a tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2018)

clamoroso


----------



## chicagousait (22 Maggio 2018)

Questo è smantellamento Napoli, altro che chiacchiere.

Se ha intenzione di andare a giocare in Cina, è prossimo alla pensione


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Maggio 2018)

Dobbiamo approfittare... E prendere.... Il posto del Napoli nelle gerarchie della serie A


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2018)

C'è da capire se queste parole siano per la delusione di quest'anno, finire a 91 punti e non vincere lo scudetto è un qualcosa di allucinante, oppure se veramente è una cosa ponderata e maturata da mesi. 

Ad ogni modo il prossimo anno va per i 31, se vuole arricchirsi schifosamente è la sua occasione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2018)

Ciclo Napoli finito, e lui evidentemente a 31 anni è già cotto.


----------



## odasensei (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Marek Hamsik al quotidiano slovacco Pravda annuncia l'addio al Napoli: _"Ho dato tutto in questi anni. Vorrei provare una nuova esperienza... quest'anno pensavamo di poter vincere lo scudetto, c'è grande delusione per non esserci riusciti."_
> 
> Le dichiarazioni di Marechiaro seguono quelle del padre: _"Mio figlio al 60% andrà in Cina"._



Suso per Hamsik? 
dai 30 anni già in Cina non ci credo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Suso per Hamsik?
> dai 30 anni già in Cina non ci credo



Siamo tra i pochi che gradirebbero un suo arrivo. Dipende tutto dalla testa del giocatore: se pensa davvero di andare in Cina, allora è finito mentalmente. Per ora ha parlato il padre, che giustamente pensa prima di tutto al portafogli del figlio. 
Vediamo cosa ne dice lui... chissà, magari si ricorda cos'ha combinato Pirlo dai 32 in poi e si ravvede


----------



## odasensei (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo tra i pochi che gradirebbero un suo arrivo. Dipende tutto dalla testa del giocatore: se pensa davvero di andare in Cina, allora è finito mentalmente. Per ora ha parlato il padre, che giustamente pensa prima di tutto al portafogli del figlio.
> Vediamo cosa ne dice lui... chissà, magari si ricorda cos'ha combinato Pirlo dai 32 in poi e si ravvede



Si credo anche io che il padre stia un po' mettendo le mani avanti...anche per un discorso di rispetto per i napoletani che adorano il figlio.
Comunque si conterà molto l'aspetto mentale (già quest'anno si vedeva che era un po' scazzato in campo) anche se non m'è mai sembrato uno che si accontenta.
Ma poi in Cina con quei capelli?! è consentito?!


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Si credo anche io che il padre stia un po' mettendo le mani avanti...anche per un discorso di rispetto per i napoletani che adorano il figlio.
> Comunque si conterà molto l'aspetto mentale (già quest'anno si vedeva che era un po' scazzato in campo) anche se non m'è mai sembrato uno che si accontenta.
> *Ma poi in Cina con quei capelli?!* è consentito?!


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: Marek Hamsik al quotidiano slovacco Pravda annuncia l'addio al Napoli: _"Ho dato tutto in questi anni. Vorrei provare una nuova esperienza... quest'anno pensavamo di poter vincere lo scudetto, c'è grande delusione per non esserci riusciti."_
> 
> Le dichiarazioni di Marechiaro seguono quelle del padre: _"Mio figlio al 60% andrà in Cina"._



Ma un pensierino non possiamo farlo pure noi? Prendiamo lui e Fellaini a centrocampo, poi sotto con Morata e Depay


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> uno che pensa alla cina è uno che sta già pensando alla pensione



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Suso per Hamsik?
> dai 30 anni già in Cina non ci credo


Pensa che è finito da due anni


----------



## odasensei (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pensa che è finito da due anni



Ma se l'anno scorso ha fatto benissimo


----------

